# German Shepherd Jack o' Lantern



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I was feeling crafty :3


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay that is just too cool. Even with the stencil things i still cant carve a pumpkin to save my life! They usually need to be frankensteined back together!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That is awsome, that looks like it takes patience to do and also talent both of which were left out of my dna. Great job, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

How did you do the mask and fur? I've heard of people carving the inside of the pumpkin in order to reduce the thickness and allow more light to travel through- but your lines look too crisp for that to be the case (unless you are _super_ awesome). Is it an overlay or something?

Super cool pumpkin!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome! I love it!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Way cool.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Template:

http://www.chestertsepups.com/web_documents/pumpkin_germanshepherd.pdf

My finished project two years ago:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh........ you scrape the skin from the _outside_ not the flesh from the _inside_. No wonder she could get the lines so crisp. Very cool!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I did this last year....here are mine.




























Here is the stencil
http://www.chestertsepups.com/web_documents/pumpkin_germanshepherd.pdf


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Very good job


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool! I actually told my mom about this the other day and was planning on doing one myself


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

maybe we should have a shepherd-o-lantern contest in the month of October....


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

WOW look at that talent! That's amazing! AAH I can't believe Halloween is right around the corner!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the GSD Jack o lantern and your dogs posing w/ the jack o lanterns.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I love these. So cool! I'm useless at carving pumpkins :blush:


----------

